# 19.9% body fat need to loose a stone



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

right just worked out my body fat using about.coms body fat calculator

male centimeters

height 175

neck 42

waist 93

body fat 19.9%

right am just under 13 and a half stone i want to get down to 12 and a half or if possible 12 stone

i have been looking at the keto diet downloaded ebook by lyle mcdonald just started to read but i work at the airport and its intense work and also go to the gym 3 times a week so i think low carb diet would kill me

could anyone suddgest anyother diets ?


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Try a CKD. And a low carb diet wouldn't kill you.


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

am looking into that just now thanks


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

right looking into this ckd diet apparintly i need to find out my lean mass

how the hell do i do that

secondly then i need to multiply this by 1 getting my grams of protein requirements for a day make sure i eat one gram of protein for each pound of lean mass next multiply by 4 to get protein calories

dont understand any of this

then apparently the rest of my calorific requirements should be fat

i cant understand any of this and am starting to think i would need a degree to work all this out


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> I agree with Spaynter, a low carb diet will not kill you. I followed a keto diet for eight weeks and found that I had more energy and stamina on it than any other diet I have ever tried.
> 
> It is great for getting off body fat and getting you fitter.
> 
> ...


yes my diet was poor and was also smoking and drinking to mutch have kicked the smoking for 3 months now only drink once a week at the weekend have been training 3 times a week at the gym days off 45min walks with the dog as soon as i get up no breakfast

i know my diet needs work as i do ok during the week but at the weekends it all goes out the window i need to sort a diet out but possibly have one cheat day but am having loads of problems working out what foods the amount of foods and even what diets


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

coll_gt4 said:


> right looking into this ckd diet apparintly i need to find out my lean mass
> 
> how the hell do i do that
> 
> ...


mate the way you workout your lean body mass is .. lets say your 100LB person and your bodyfat shows at 20% that means your holding 20 LB of FAT and 80 LB of lean mass on you . then 80LB X 1g protien = 80gram protein 80g X 4calories =240 calories .. each gram of protien =4 calories and one gram of fat = 9 calories .. then rest of your calories should come from FAT source for example .. . . . . you trying to eat 1000 calories .. you get 240 of them from protien you left with 760 calories to get from .. 760 calories / 9 calories = 84 grams of fat ..

this is an example of the calculation .. you do your own based on your weight and your own body .


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

sizar said:


> mate the way you workout your lean body mass is .. lets say your 100LB person and your bodyfat shows at 20% that means your holding 20 LB of FAT and 80 LB of lean mass on you . then 80LB X 1g protien = 80gram protein 80g X 4calories =240 calories .. each gram of protien =4 calories and one gram of fat = 9 calories .. then rest of your calories should come from FAT source for example .. . . . . you trying to eat 1000 calories .. you get 240 of them from protien you left with 760 calories to get from .. 760 calories / 9 calories = 84 grams of fat ..
> 
> this is an example of the calculation .. you do your own based on your weight and your own body .


right am 189 pounds 19.9% bodyfat i dont understand your calculation i understand it till i get to you left with 760 caloriesto get from 760calories/9 calories=84 grams of fat i know you are trying to help thanks but just dont understand what you mean also how am i going to know exactly what food to mix with what this is going to take weeks mabey months to work all this out


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

you need to 2 things workout how many calories you need to lose weight ? then workout your lean body mass .. then you can workout your grams (macros of fat and protein .. easy . . . . it doesn't take weeks . . you just need to get your head round it and do abit of reading mate. if you wanna lose FAT make the effort don't just wait to be spoon fed


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

now the example i am reading is saying i have to work out a 500 calorie deficit from my *maintenance* calories witch is 15 times my body weight so that would be 2835 calories depending on my metabolic rate ? what the hell is metabolic rate

no am sorry but ah dont get any off this mathmatical fromulas this is by far the most irratating and annoying thing i have ever came across

think all just pay someone to sort all this out for me

or go on the cambridge diet


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

coll_gt4 said:


> now the example i am reading is saying i have to work out a 500 calorie deficit from my *maintenance* calories witch is 15 times my body weight so that would be 2835 calories depending on my metabolic rate ? what the hell is metabolic rate
> 
> no am sorry but ah dont get any off this mathmatical fromulas this is by far the most irratating and annoying thing i have ever came across
> 
> ...


ok 2835 is how many calories you need to maintain your bodyweight .. so if you eat 500 less each day 7X 500 = 3500 one LB of FAT.. you will one LB per week .. . . but lets you eat 2000 calories .. you need 189 g of protien per day to maintain your muscle mass 189 X 4 calories 756 calories from protien source ... and the rest of your calories should come from FAT so based on a 2000 calorie diet you left with 1240 calories divide that by 9 which is number of calories per 1g of fat = 137gram of fat .. say 135g ... so to round it all up .. you need 180g of protein a day and 130g of fat you on your way to lose weight mate.


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks m8 its starting to make sense i know you know what your talking about from your avitar pic and have read a few of your posts


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

coll_gt4 said:


> thanks m8 its starting to make sense i know you know what your talking about from your avitar pic and have read a few of your posts


your welcome mate. i was 16 stone and lost weight so if i can do it you can do it .. you just need to stick at it .. it's a process and consistincy counts .. you might have a week you lose 5 LB and one week you lose nothing don't let that put you off .. just keep it going your body will do it the job. as long as you do your part right.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

sizar said:


> you need to 2 things workout how many calories you need to lose weight ? then workout your lean body mass .. then you can workout your grams (macros of fat and protein .. easy . . . . it doesn't take weeks . . you just need to get your head round it and do abit of reading mate. if you wanna lose FAT make the effort don't just wait to be spoon fed


Probably the most honest answer to fat loss out there.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

BLUTOS said:


> Probably the most honest answer to fat loss out there.


i stil had to spoon feed him but i had to tell him the truth don't expect other to do the work for you . you have to atleast try and people will help you if you gone wrong .


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

my lean mass is 151.2 am gonna have 800 calorie deficit

i need 189grams of protein witch is 756 calories from the protein

1240calsmultiply 9 = 137grams of fat

mon to friday

now i have whey protein what foods am i going to be looking at using

and can i take my protien with milk or does it need to be water


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

no milk as milk has sugar = carb in it .. just water mate..

chicken breast

tuna

fish any but make no breaded just plain fish

red meat , eggs all these are good source of protein .. for fat you need peanut butter whole earth without sugar.. wallnut . peanut cashew .. just make sure you keep track of your intake as in the grams because is easy to go off and not track it..

and what you mean by monday to friday ? if your doing no carb diet mate you can't have 2 days off not acceptable.


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

It was a ckd diet I was looking at no carbs Monday to Friday then load up on carbs at the weekend It says my carb up should begin Friday night and go until Midnight saterday

http://www.bodybuildingdungeon.com/forums/nutrition/2156-ckd-cyclical-ketogenic-diet.html


----------



## beefcakebaggie (Jul 9, 2008)

sizar said:


> no milk as milk has sugar = carb in it .. just water mate..
> 
> chicken breast
> 
> ...


My opinion FWIW, I don't eat Tuna as it's not a great protein source unless you take some BCAA's, also the peanut butter is not the best source of fat, try Udos Omega 3,6,9's.

Agree with the rest of your input tho.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

beefcakebaggie said:


> My opinion FWIW, I don't eat Tuna as it's not a great protein source unless you take some BCAA's, also the peanut butter is not the best source of fat, try Udos Omega 3,6,9's.
> 
> Agree with the rest of your input tho.


i hardly eat tuna my self unless i ran out of other food also i do have udo oil .. and eat fish once a day so i get my omega and i use peanut butter in my shake along with udo oil i try to put different type of thingsi n my diet .


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

why is tuna so bad i thought it was loaded with protein am still trying to sort out my diet one of the meals i was gonna have was tuna salad with mayo as the mayo good source of fat and the tuna good for protein i do bcaa tabs from my protien also i can still use createin on this diet as well can i? am off to asda tomorrow to get some cod liver oil tabs getting there i think time will tell will be posting my diet up in the next few days


----------



## beefcakebaggie (Jul 9, 2008)

coll_gt4 said:


> why is tuna so bad i thought it was loaded with protein am still trying to sort out my diet one of the meals i was gonna have was tuna salad with mayo as the mayo good source of fat and the tuna good for protein i do bcaa tabs from my protien also i can still use createin on this diet as well can i? am off to asda tomorrow to get some cod liver oil tabs getting there i think time will tell will be posting my diet up in the next few days


Not all protein fish / meat is the same, tuna you are correct is packed with protein but as it does not contain the right mix of amino acids it's not a complete source, if you take BCAA's seperately with you meals then you won't have a problem, (The BCAA's in a shake can't be counted as helping this as they are not stored in your body for your tuna meal) you shouldn't be having loads of shakes in any case, stick with real food, particularly eggs, they are the most complete protein you will get as a real food.


----------

